# How do I put air in my Zipp 808/404s???



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

So I bought a set of Zipps... I use an air compressor with a Presta to Shrader screw on adapter to put air in my tires historically that use Presta valves.... doesn't work with these Zipp extensions on my wheels.... someone help me out here. 

I'm laughing at myself by the way.. fancy new wheels and not sure how to get air in them. I suppose I need some kind of Presta adapter... anyone know of something I could retrofit to an inflator body with gauge I have with the hose assemble from here... Prestacycle Bicycle Tools - Prestacycle.com

Any other options.. I'm drawing a blank here flying kind of blind. 
TIA


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

If the extenders do not come with removable valve cores, then what you need to do is.

1. Leave the valve open
2. Attach extenders
3. Mount the tube/tire.
4. Pump up

The problem I've noticed with using non removable valve core extenders is that they can sometimes be a pain to pump up. The attachment doesn't get a good grip, so you need to hold the head onto the extender.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

There are these amazing things called bicycle pumps. You put the head on the valve extender, flip the lever, and pump up the tire. Takes about 12 pumps. They sell for $25-$150.

Alternately, you can buy a presta inflator for air compressors for $60-ish.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

xeon said:


> So I bought a set of Zipps... I use an air compressor with a Presta to Shrader screw on adapter to put air in my tires historically that use Presta valves.... doesn't work with these Zipp extensions on my wheels.... someone help me out here.
> 
> I'm laughing at myself by the way.. fancy new wheels and not sure how to get air in them. I suppose I need some kind of Presta adapter... anyone know of something I could retrofit to an inflator body with gauge I have with the hose assemble from here... Prestacycle Bicycle Tools - Prestacycle.com
> 
> ...


Are you saying that the tops of the extenders are not threaded? If that is the case then you need a Presta head for your compressor. Easy to come by. If the tops of the extenders are threaded then this makes no sense except the possibility that when you threaded on the extender it caught on the valve "nut" and screwed it shut.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

PlatyPius said:


> There are these amazing things called bicycle pumps. You put the head on the valve extender, flip the lever, and pump up the tire. Takes about 12 pumps. They sell for $25-$150.
> 
> Alternately, you can buy a presta inflator for air compressors for $60-ish.


+1 on this

No need to get fancy with pumping! A gool old fashioned pump will do the job. It's also good exercise.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Roland44 said:


> +1 on this
> 
> No need to get fancy with pumping! A gool old fashioned pump will do the job. It's also good exercise.


Yep, there's nothing like a good ole fashioned pumping.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Roland44 said:


> A gool old fashioned pump will do the job. It's also good exercise.


Not for me. With Michelin A1 airstop tubes (70 gm) I have to pump three strokes once per week. No exercise in that.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> Are you saying that the tops of the extenders are not threaded? If that is the case then you need a Presta head for your compressor. Easy to come by. If the tops of the extenders are threaded then this makes no sense except the possibility that when you threaded on the extender it caught on the valve "nut" and screwed it shut.


That's what I'm saying... this is what they look like... I guess a regular pump is in order. My air compressor works great and is easy to use too.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Try this
.
Topeak Presta Valve Extensions - 78mm Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit.com


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

The zipp extensions suck, get some that have removable cores.

(And a freaking floor pump)

Also, you shouldn't have to air them up too often because you will only be racing on them, correct?


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

JackDaniels said:


> The zipp extensions suck, get some that have removable cores.
> 
> (And a freaking floor pump)
> 
> Also, you shouldn't have to air them up too often because you will only be racing on them, correct?


I hear you... I actually found that my presta to shrader adapters work sort off, although it's a two handed deal... press the adapter on the extension and hold tight and air chuck away!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

xeon said:


> That's what I'm saying... this is what they look like... I guess a regular pump is in order. My air compressor works great and is easy to use too.
> View attachment 290916



I really dislike that style of valve extender -- it's basically just a hollow tube with nothing inside. As others have mentioned,

- requires the inner valve core of the tube's (or tubular's) stem to be left open, and then hollow extender is installed over it.
- releasing air, requires inserting a small rod (hex key/allen wrench) inside to depress the actual valve core.
- I have a (possibly) irrational worry the left-open valve core will leak air at an inopportune time, like a 40 mph descent on steep twisty road ;-)


Much nicer are valve extenders, like these below, also from Zipp (and others).

It requires a tube (or tubular) having a removeable valve inner core.
Remove tube's original core, thread in the extender, then re-install the valve core into the open end of the extender. 

End result is a normal functioning, but longer, presta valve than can be tightened closed, and can be pressed to release air.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

tom_h said:


> I really dislike that style of valve extender -- it's basically just a hollow tube with nothing inside. As others have mentioned,
> 
> - requires the inner valve core of the tube's (or tubular's) stem to be left open, and then hollow extender is installed over it.
> - releasing air, requires inserting a small rod (hex key/allen wrench) inside to depress the actual valve core.
> ...


Awesome post and thank you.


----------

